# TF2 SFM/GMOD VIDEOS



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

Now, let's talk about the most random ones you can find.

Comedy, Drama, Action, Adventure, etc.

My favorite has to be... I have no favorite medium. I like the comedy genre.

Now this one is a DOOZY.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2015)

To be honest, I think these fall under "Youtube poop" and I hate them


----------



## Franny (Feb 19, 2015)

ogreboard is the best one (i cant get the URL right now) but if you choose to watch it, please know theres racial slurs and VERY LOUD NOISES. like omfg. 
a good SFM video for TF2 imo is end of the line. its great.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

I love watching Raxxo and Spicypootis when it comes to SFM.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 19, 2015)

the best


----------



## Bowie (Feb 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> To be honest, I think these fall under "Youtube poop" and I hate them



Actually, the Source Filmmaker is a very powerful 3D animation tool used by many people to create less comedic films. It is even possible to use your own models and environments if you are serious about it. I use it often, having started out with Garry's Mod. Switching to the Source Flmmaker was a truly great decision.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> To be honest, I think these fall under "Youtube poop" and I hate them


Most do, especially the ones with Ponies in them :I
Although some are actually funny.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

It begins normal, but DANCING PYRO is what REALLY sells it.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Actually, the Source Filmmaker is a very powerful 3D animation tool used by many people to create less comedic films. It is even possible to use your own models and environments if you are serious about it. I use it often, having started out with Garry's Mod. Switching to the Source Flmmaker was a truly great decision.



You are really going to have to show me some examples because I have a hard time believing that :/


----------



## Bowie (Feb 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> You are really going to have to show me some examples because I have a hard time believing that :/



Well, you could count any of Valve's official promotional videos as serious animation, but this one right here is a good example:






As you can see, the models and environments are not original, but it's a good example of how powerful the system is, and how capable it is of serious animation. I'm actually using it to make my own original animations, though I haven't completed any scenes yet.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Feb 21, 2015)

This is a thing so here.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2015)

SteveyTaco said:


> This is a thing so here.








Traitorous swine.


----------

